
Ajit Pai not concerned about number of pro-net neutrality comments - AdmiralAsshat
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/07/ajit-pai-not-concerned-about-number-of-pro-net-neutrality-comments/
======
kyledrake
It's obvious to everyone that ripping up Net Neutrality is a deeply unpopular
position, to everyone except the industry groups that will hire him as a
lobbyist after he leaves the FCC. I sincerely doubt the number of comments on
the FCC's website are going to affect his agenda.

Trump's interest in scrapping Net Neutrality is the main thing driving this,
and probably the main reason Ajit was appointed to chairman. I did some
digging on this during Data Rescue Boston, and Trump's only public comment on
this (that I was able to find) makes it clear he doesn't know the difference
between Net Neutrality and the Fairness Doctrine.
[https://twitter.com/realdonaldtrump/status/53260835850816716...](https://twitter.com/realdonaldtrump/status/532608358508167168)

For those that don't know about this, the Fairness Doctrine was a set of now
defunct FCC rules that required broadcasters "to present controversial issues
of public importance and to do so in a manner that was — in the Commission's
view — honest, equitable, and balanced". The idea was that broadcast
frequencies are considered public property licensed to private entities, so
the broadcasters should try to be a public good for all Americans rather than
becoming a partisan political weapon. IMHO it has almost nothing in common
with Net Neutrality.

~~~
kogepathic
_> ripping up Net Neutrality is a deeply unpopular position, to everyone
except the industry groups that will hire him as a lobbyist after he leaves
the FCC_

It's not just Pai who's been bought off by the telco industry.

News outlets have done a pretty good job of summarizing which senators have
taken money from the telecom industry. [0] The tl;dr is a lot of them.

[0] [https://www.theverge.com/2017/3/29/15100620/congress-fcc-
isp...](https://www.theverge.com/2017/3/29/15100620/congress-fcc-isp-web-
browsing-privacy-fire-sale)

------
dickbasedregex
Couldn't have a more slimey FCC chairman.

------
cweagans
Why would he be concerned? He's going to ignore them anyway.

